# WhereMySurgeApp! New app to locate surges without logging into Partner app; surge push notifications



## kwamep

Good morning, all. My name is Herb and I am a Driver Partner that's working to "maximize my earnings" with Uber.  I joined about a month ago and have experienced what many of you have - working to ensure that I drive "smart" rather than "hard" - this benefits not only myself, but Uber as well (happy Driver-Partners). For me, part of that entails having access to data that's important to us as Drivers - what events are occurring, where the surges are located, is anything happening at this moment that has increased driver demand, how does the weather affect our needs, etc. My background is in algorithms and app development, so based upon what I experienced and some of your feedback, I decided to build an app which will make it easy for us to have the information we need at our fingertips. This app is "WhereMySurgeApp.com" - it's built upon the #1 request from Driver-Partners which was "how can I know where there's an increase for driver demand (surge) without playing chicken with the Driver-Partner app?" I'm currently completing testing in the Washington DC area and will include additional cities based upon requests (Miami's next). The base functionality is free - you simply goto WhereMySurgeApp.com and if you're in DC, you'll see where the surge is currently at. You'll also see the last time surge occurred in the area and begin to notice trends. The paid ("Pro" Features) version will have push notifications (when it surges in your preferred area, you'll receive a text) as well as historical charts/graphs on surge activity as well as some predictive analysis ("how likely will a surge occur at this location at X point-in-time") and a lot more coming. I just got in from some back-to-back Dulles (airport) runs and I'm not going back out, but I've attached a screenshot (below) of what the surge looks like from few minutes ago. I've received _great_ feedback from everyone - please keep it coming! That's what this community is about - making it work for us. I'm working to improve it, will add additional cities next week (Miami) and will keep you posted. Thanks for your time.

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Here's our Twitter to receive updates on the fly @WhereMySurgeApp - this will be integrated to share information and some notifications, as well.


----------



## kwamep

I've added a "Tour" that shows you the important areas of WhereMySurgeApp! - make sure to take the tour!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Not bad, but for the paying part, i would need it to actually show the borders. Borders are important so you know when you're in the surge zone. Like theres a red symbol in alexandria. You dont have to drive all the way to the center of alexandria and log in the app,you just need to get to the surge border to get surges (although closer to center of surge is better so you wont receive pings outside of the surge when you're in them)


----------



## kwamep

Bart McCoy said:


> Not bad, but for the paying part, i would need it to actually show the borders. Borders are important so you know when you're in the surge zone. Like theres a red symbol in alexandria. You dont have to drive all the way to the center of alexandria and log in the app,you just need to get to the surge border to get surges (although closer to center of surge is better so you wont receive pings outside of the surge when you're in them)


Hi, Bart. Thanks for the comment! Yes, this first iteration is to exclusively identify when a surge is occurring in the city (since most partners wanted to know basically where the surges were occurring) and to enable surge SMS Push notifications. In a future iteration I'll include surge zone borders. (During testing, I found the surge zones to be actually porous (receive non-surge pings within surge) which more than likely is due to other factors (function of time, internal manual overrides, etc.).


----------



## Bart McCoy

kwamep said:


> Hi, Bart. Thanks for the comment! Yes, this first iteration is to exclusively identify when a surge is occurring in the city (since most partners wanted to know basically where the surges were occurring) and to enable surge SMS Push notifications. In a future iteration I'll include surge zone borders. (During testing, I found the surge zones to be actually porous (receive non-surge pings within surge) which more than likely is due to other factors (function of time, internal manual overrides, etc.).


ah okay cool
yeh you may always get pings outside the ping area,but as long as I can see the border, I know im near enough to receive(because you can still get surge ping if you're outside the border as long as you are near. I turn my app on when i know im close and have gotten surge pings even though i wasnt really there yet)

but i will follow the progress of the app
showing the surge borders alone would be enough for me to opt for the paying version
no app has seem to be able to do this yet


----------



## marketmark

I like it.
Especially the historical surge data.
Could be very useful...

I'll check out the free version if/when it makes it to the san francisco area and would consider paid subscription once I have used it a bit...

Good luck!


----------



## kwamep

Bart McCoy said:


> ah okay cool
> yeh you may always get pings outside the ping area,but as long as I can see the border, I know im near enough to receive(because you can still get surge ping if you're outside the border as long as you are near. I turn my app on when i know im close and have gotten surge pings even though i wasnt really there yet)
> 
> but i will follow the progress of the app
> showing the surge borders alone would be enough for me to opt for the paying version
> no app has seem to be able to do this yet


Oh yeah - I definitely agree. It's tough though esp. not having access to the mothership's internal data.  I really appreciate your input - you're actually one of the veterans I refer to when I began learning how to work "smart" and not hard. The big thing that I felt I was missing was I wanted more data to help make smarter decisions - hence my journey with this app. I'm happy with this first step and even happier that it's helping other Partners, too. We're all trying to make money and it doesn't look like it's going to get easier, so I intend to make the most with what we have now. I'm going to get more of the base functionality completed - I want to get the charts/graphs implemented which will help set the foundation for some of the predictive analysis stuff I want to do and then swing back around to polish the pieces with the additional accumulated data (like the borders). I'll keep you abreast because your input is valuable - I'll continue to post here and at @WhereMySurgeApp on Twitter as well. Thanks again!


----------



## kwamep

marketmark said:


> I like it.
> Especially the historical surge data.
> Could be very useful...
> 
> I'll check out the free version if/when it makes it to the san francisco area and would consider paid subscription once I have used it a bit...
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, Marketmark. Thanks for the comment; I'll add San Fran to the list. I show just one line of historical data currently in the stat box (I'm out in the 'burbs and like to see how long ago the last surge was for my area). As I mentioned to Bart, I really want that part for our immediate use and then for additional parts I'm building. I'll keep everyone abreast on how it's going - I'll follow up with you re: SF when it's implemented - thanks again!


----------



## Bart McCoy

kwamep said:


> Oh yeah - I definitely agree. It's tough though esp. not having access to the mothership's internal data.  I really appreciate your input - you're actually one of the veterans I refer to when I began learning how to work "smart" and not hard. The big thing that I felt I was missing was I wanted more data to help make smarter decisions - hence my journey with this app. I'm happy with this first step and even happier that it's helping other Partners, too. We're all trying to make money and it doesn't look like it's going to get easier, so I intend to make the most with what we have now. I'm going to get more of the base functionality completed - I want to get the charts/graphs implemented which will help set the foundation for some of the predictive analysis stuff I want to do and then swing back around to polish the pieces with the additional accumulated data (like the borders). I'll keep you abreast because your input is valuable - I'll continue to post here and at @WhereMySurgeApp on Twitter as well. Thanks again!


thanks for the kind words


----------



## Gemgirlla

kwamep said:


> Hi, Marketmark. Thanks for the comment; I'll add San Fran to the list. I show just one line of historical data currently in the stat box (I'm out in the 'burbs and like to see how long ago the last surge was for my area). As I mentioned to Bart, I really want that part for our immediate use and then for additional parts I'm building. I'll keep everyone abreast on how it's going - I'll follow up with you re: SF when it's implemented - thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 7576


How about Los Angeles? Very cool.


----------



## kwamep

Gemgirlla said:


> How about Los Angeles? Very cool.


Thanks, Gemgirlla! I'll add it to the queue as well. I'm going to create a little spreadsheet and put everyone in it and make sure to reach back when I've updated it and get your feedback and ensure it's up to the Drivers' expectations for each area.


----------



## Teksaz

I'm not driving any more but I'm sure Phoenix, AZ would love to implement this great app. 

Thanks for your dedication, Herb. I hope it pays off for your efforts.


----------



## kwamep

Teksaz said:


> I'm not driving any more but I'm sure Phoenix, AZ would love to implement this great app.
> 
> Thanks for your dedication, Herb. I hope it pays off for your efforts.


Hi, Teksaz. Ok, I'll add Phoenix, as well. Thanks for the support - well, it's paying off by helping other Driver Partners in the community and the little money I make on it can make up for my missing 05/12 trips.


----------



## nutzareus

Please add Rockville/Gaithersburg/Germantown and Woodbridge/Lorton areas in the DC map.


----------



## Showa50

This would be good, except the surge happens so quickly now. The notification would most likely have too much of a lag to benefit drivers.


----------



## kwamep

nutzareus said:


> Please add Rockville/Gaithersburg/Germantown and Woodbridge/Lorton areas in the DC map.


Hi, Nutzareus - I'll add those onto the queue as well - thanks!


----------



## kwamep

Showa50 said:


> This would be good, except the surge happens so quickly now. The notification would most likely have too much of a lag to benefit drivers.


Hi, Showa50; it depends - I've been gathering data on it for awhile and, by far, most cases the notifications were useful. You're right, though - if we have 15 or 30 second surges - there's no need to "report" or notify for those. I hope to have have more info on that in the next few weeks because right now there's speculation concerning most of this stuff and I/we (Driver-Partners) need more/better information to act on. In fact, I see you're in LA - heck, maybe the "average" surge time is 30 seconds there and 4 minutes here in DC - right now we don't know (we both might be right!). Are surge windows increasing/decreasing? Again we don't know, so I want to at least plant a stake in the ground for us to build from - empowerment. When I begin compiling data for LA, I'll def reach out to see if it lines up with what you've seen. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vipdiv

How about adding Houston, Austin and Dallas? Thanks!


----------



## Gemgirlla

Showa50 said:


> This would be good, except the surge happens so quickly now. The notification would most likely have too much of a lag to benefit drivers.


That is true... It's crazy how it goes from 1.4 to 2.0 and back in no time. Not like it used to be in the good old days....


----------



## Gemgirlla

kwamep said:


> Hi, Showa50; it depends - I've been gathering data on it for awhile and, by far, most cases the notifications were useful. You're right, though - if we have 15 or 30 second surges - there's no need to "report" or notify for those. I hope to have have more info on that in the next few weeks because right now there's speculation concerning most of this stuff and I/we (Driver-Partners) need more/better information to act on. In fact, I see you're in LA - heck, maybe the "average" surge time is 30 seconds there and 4 minutes here in DC - right now we don't know (we both might be right!). Are surge windows increasing/decreasing? Again we don't know, so I want to at least plant a stake in the ground for us to build from - empowerment. When I begin compiling data for LA, I'll def reach out to see if it lines up with what you've seen. Thanks for the info.


It would be interesting to see your data for the LA area if you're up for it. I would also like to see any trends (i.e., rolling surges). I know Uber used to test surge pricing by area. It's clear they were collecting data on price sensitivity b/c it would be very unlikely that supply/demand would work like that so quickly across parts of LA.


----------



## kwamep

vipdiv said:


> How about adding Houston, Austin and Dallas? Thanks!


Vipdiv - it's on the list! I'll reach back out to you when they're on to have you vet them as well. Thanks!


----------



## kwamep

Gemgirlla said:


> That is true... It's crazy how it goes from 1.4 to 2.0 and back in no time. Not like it used to be in the good old days....


Gemgirlla, that's right (how it oscillates). I spent a couple of hours this morning collecting/monitoring data here locally and suspect it'll be the same there; I don't know what it was in the good old days, but we're going to find out what it is now!


----------



## limepro

Does it also log the days and times that it did surge? I love seeing the data but being able to see that every Wednesday morning a certain area surges is much more important. 

If I can click on one of the pins and see previous surges and filter results, maybe make it for the pro user only I would pay for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## kwamep

limepro said:


> Does it also log the days and times that it did surge? I love seeing the data but being able to see that every Wednesday morning a certain area surges is much more important.
> 
> If I can click on one of the pins and see previous surges and filter results, maybe make it for the pro user only I would pay for that in a heartbeat.


LimePro - my man! Exactly - that's what I wanted to know as well - this will minimize speculation and we'll know and then can perform comparisons to other markets, cities, etc. Yes - that will be a "Pro" feature, so that "heartbeat" Pro sign-up you do should be in a few weeks.  I'll follow up with you when it's done; the idea's spot on.


----------



## kwamep

Gemgirlla said:


> It would be interesting to see your data for the LA area if you're up for it. I would also like to see any trends (i.e., rolling surges). I know Uber used to test surge pricing by area. It's clear they were collecting data on price sensitivity b/c it would be very unlikely that supply/demand would work like that so quickly across parts of LA.


Gemgirlla, yes - I'm definitely up for it (esp. with my 1 hr/1.0x fare/cancel rider no-show this morning  ). I used that time to work on Bart's zone request and some of the backend cities work. I'll be esp. interested in remote Partner's review of the data - I'll probably set a "key contact" for each market. Patterns are now "apparent" once I look at the numbers _and_ see it happening like LimePro mentioned (i.e. Annandale surges are few-and-far-between compared to other 'burb cities - see attachment). I'll most definitely reach out to you with LA - another spot on idea!


----------



## azndriver87

nutzareus said:


> Please add Rockville/Gaithersburg/Germantown and Woodbridge/Lorton areas in the DC map.


rockville, gaithersburg, germantown, are all in 1 surge zone lol. they either surge or they don't together. it's ridiculous


----------



## kwamep

azndriver87 said:


> rockville, gaithersburg, germantown, are all in 1 surge zone lol. they either surge or they don't together. it's ridiculous


Right, I caught that too.


----------



## Kingo9

Add Nashville! From April-October this town has every hotel sold out! I'll gladly get the paid version!!


----------



## kwamep

Kingo9 said:


> Add Nashville! From April-October this town has every hotel sold out! I'll gladly get the paid version!!


Sold out? Wow - ok I've added Nashville to the queue - I'll follow up with you when it's setup. Thanks!


----------



## Kingo9

kwamep said:


> Sold out? Wow - ok I've added Nashville to the queue - I'll follow up with you when it's setup. Thanks!


Bachelor/Bachelorette parities, weddings, concerts, AAA baseball, festivals. My friend is having his bachelor party here next weekend. $320/nt at the courtyard Marriott that they vookd 3 months ago. CMA fest is in 2 weeks... Uber says it will be the biggest weekend ever. Granted, they use way too much hyperbole, but with 80k+ coming to town, I dont think they will be wrong.

Broadway is busy 7 days a week, but in the summer months, there is literally always an event every weekend.


----------



## Showa50

kwamep said:


> Good morning, all. My name is Herb and I am a Driver Partner that's working to "maximize my earnings" with Uber.  I joined about a month ago and have experienced what many of you have - working to ensure that I drive "smart" rather than "hard" - this benefits not only myself, but Uber as well (happy Driver-Partners). For me, part of that entails having access to data that's important to us as Drivers - what events are occurring, where the surges are located, is anything happening at this moment that has increased driver demand, how does the weather affect our needs, etc. My background is in algorithms and app development, so based upon what I experienced and some of your feedback, I decided to build an app which will make it easy for us to have the information we need at our fingertips. This app is "WhereMySurgeApp.com" - it's built upon the #1 request from Driver-Partners which was "how can I know where there's an increase for driver demand (surge) without playing chicken with the Driver-Partner app?" I'm currently completing testing in the Washington DC area and will include additional cities based upon requests (Miami's next). The base functionality is free - you simply goto WhereMySurgeApp.com and if you're in DC, you'll see where the surge is currently at. You'll also see the last time surge occurred in the area and begin to notice trends. The paid ("Pro" Features) version will have push notifications (when it surges in your preferred area, you'll receive a text) as well as historical charts/graphs on surge activity as well as some predictive analysis ("how likely will a surge occur at this location at X point-in-time") and a lot more coming. I just got in from some back-to-back Dulles (airport) runs and I'm not going back out, but I've attached a screenshot (below) of what the surge looks like from few minutes ago. I've received _great_ feedback from everyone - please keep it coming! That's what this community is about - making it work for us. I'm working to improve it, will add additional cities next week (Miami) and will keep you posted. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Herb.
> 
> View attachment 7540


The historical information and trends are definitely something I would subscribe for, although $15 is a little expensive. If you get Los Angeles on there please let us know.


----------



## kwamep

Showa50 said:


> The historical information and trends are definitely something I would subscribe for, although $15 is a little expensive. If you get Los Angeles on there please let us know.


Hi, Showa50. Thanks for the info and support! I'm beginning to incorporate historical and trends now and it is pretty helpful (I test and real-world use before I release the features). Being a driver on razor-thin margins (as many others here), I definitely want to make it as affordable as possible and provide real value for as many as possible which I am working to do by balancing the free/paid features. I've priced it to ensure I cover the basic services (servers/bandwidth/services), as well as the (current) primary features of SMS notifications and real-time. I fully intend to provide value far past what I'm charging - I promise that!


----------



## Showa50

kwamep said:


> Hi, Showa50. Thanks for the info and support! I'm beginning to incorporate historical and trends now and it is pretty helpful (I test and real-world use before I release the features). Being a driver on razor-thin margins (as many others here), I definitely want to make it as affordable as possible and provide real value for as many as possible which I am working to do by balancing the free/paid features. I've priced it to ensure I cover the basic services (servers/bandwidth/services), as well as the (current) primary features of SMS notifications and real-time. I fully intend to provide value far past what I'm charging - I promise that!


Apologies for being a cheap skate, I just realized the cost would be a business expense.

How far back will your historical data go? Week, month, year? 
It would also be beneficial if we could get a break down of the hour it surges. 5min intervals would be good.


----------



## kwamep

Showa50 said:


> Apologies for being a cheap skate, I just realized the cost would be a business expense.
> 
> How far back will your historical data go? Week, month, year?
> It would also be beneficial if we could get a break down of the hour it surges. 5min intervals would be good.


Lol - no problem - and that's a really good point about the business expense. I'm busy building it; it better pay for itself because I certainly can't do it off of some of these last drives I've had! (Last Sat here in DC was good, though)

The data will go back from around now (a lot of fine-tuning going on) - I'm going to do the next release and reach out to everyone to get feedback (I can't wait to hear responses on what data shows vs. what everyone "sees"). And I agree 5 min intervals will be good - there are differences between the markets (another LA member noted decreasing surge times as example) and I think that will be a happy medium (esp. as a first-pass) on how an area is working. You're in LA, that's on the list, so I'll definitely follow up with you as well.


----------



## cbfan1

Would live to see Orlando, FL added. If the app works would have no issues paying for a subscription.


----------



## kwamep

cbfan1 said:


> Would live to see Orlando, FL added. If the app works would have no issues paying for a subscription.


Hi, Cbfan1 - sounds great! I've added Orlando to the list also - I will follow up with you when implemented. Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy

Get Austin up & running ... I'll go Pro and I think my roommate will too


----------



## kwamep

Ziggy said:


> Get Austin up & running ... I'll go Pro and I think my roommate will too


Hey, Ziggy - Austin is added! I'm going to send out an email this weekend for add'l details to make sure I have everyone covered. Thanks!


----------



## tohellwithu

What about Dallas.


----------



## kwamep

What up, Tohellwithu. Yes Dallas is on (vipdiv requested earlier, too) along with Houston and Austin. Thanks!


----------



## Sydney Uber

If ever you want to get a Tax write-off and a great holiday, put Sydney on your list! You're coming down under to collect data right!


----------



## kwamep

Sydney Uber said:


> If ever you want to get a Tax write-off and a great holiday, put Sydney on your list! You're coming down under to collect data right!


Hey sounds like a great idea! I have Perth on the list - so it looks like I'll be all around the down under (maybe some Uberin' - but no more 1.0x - I'll have to see how you guys are doing once I review your data!)


----------



## kwamep

Ok, everyone - I've updated SMS push notifications. The way Partners have been using it is that it alerts them to their "area of interest" and then they proceed with their strategy; after I integrate charts, I'll make it more granular and integrate with event data ("Oxon Hill, MD near Livingston and Bock Rd - X event occuring."). I'll also post updates on @WhereMySurgeApp on Twitter, as well.


----------



## kwamep

Per request - added identifier to city, also (attached).


----------



## kwamep

Metro DC off-the-chain (at least for-the-moment)...


----------



## Nick3946

Can you add Tulsa, OK


----------



## Djarum

I would definitely pay for the app, if and when Austin gets added.


----------



## kwamep

Nick3946 said:


> Can you add Tulsa, OK


What's up, Nick. First request for Oklahoma - ok - added! I will send out an email to everyone today to get additional information to ensure I get the best info for the designated areas.


----------



## kwamep

Djarum said:


> I would definitely pay for the app, if and when Austin gets added.


Hi, Djarum. Yes, Austin's on the list (had request for Houston, Dallas, and Austin). Will send email today for further info.


----------



## RockinEZ

kwamep said:


> Good morning, all. My name is Herb and I am a Driver Partner that's working to "maximize my earnings" with Uber.  I joined about a month ago and have experienced what many of you have - working to ensure that I drive "smart" rather than "hard" - this benefits not only myself, but Uber as well (happy Driver-Partners). For me, part of that entails having access to data that's important to us as Drivers - what events are occurring, where the surges are located, is anything happening at this moment that has increased driver demand, how does the weather affect our needs, etc. My background is in algorithms and app development, so based upon what I experienced and some of your feedback, I decided to build an app which will make it easy for us to have the information we need at our fingertips. This app is "WhereMySurgeApp.com" - it's built upon the #1 request from Driver-Partners which was "how can I know where there's an increase for driver demand (surge) without playing chicken with the Driver-Partner app?" I'm currently completing testing in the Washington DC area and will include additional cities based upon requests (Miami's next). The base functionality is free - you simply goto WhereMySurgeApp.com and if you're in DC, you'll see where the surge is currently at. You'll also see the last time surge occurred in the area and begin to notice trends. The paid ("Pro" Features) version will have push notifications (when it surges in your preferred area, you'll receive a text) as well as historical charts/graphs on surge activity as well as some predictive analysis ("how likely will a surge occur at this location at X point-in-time") and a lot more coming. I just got in from some back-to-back Dulles (airport) runs and I'm not going back out, but I've attached a screenshot (below) of what the surge looks like from few minutes ago. I've received _great_ feedback from everyone - please keep it coming! That's what this community is about - making it work for us. I'm working to improve it, will add additional cities next week (Miami) and will keep you posted. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Herb.
> 
> View attachment 7540


And how are you tapping into the Uber database?
Where is your surge data coming from?


----------



## kwamep

RockinEZ said:


> And how are you tapping into the Uber database?
> Where is your surge data coming from?


Hi, RockinEZ. Rest assured the surge data is coming straight from the mothership. Gathering the data from each driver was going a little too slow.


----------



## RockinEZ

As a DBA and systems engineer, I am having just a little trouble with that one. 
I smell something fishy. 
After all the only business is separating the money from the people.


----------



## kwamep

RockinEZ: In terms of something "fishy" - I'm pretty transparent; there's nothing really to be fishy about. I either can do it or I can't. I've been _publicly_ demonstrating it thus far and the app is used by both free and paid members. With the credentials you offer, I might encourage you to develop an app using methods which you approve of _and_ the pricing mix which best covers your internal costs as well.

Regarding the "business of separating the money from the people" - lol. I have not made a single post referring to money. Conversely, the project started as a result of me trying to ensure that I had the best information available to make informed decisions on when and where to drive. Others agreed and it took off from there. The tremendous support I've received comes from me listening to the community and doing what I say I'm going to do. As such, I'll continue to build and incorporate features which I and other Drivers want. If DPs choose to pay for the Pro version - that's great. If they choose to use the Free version - that's fine, too. I'm happy to provide a service to help with daily decision-making which affects all of us (Drivers).

So - that's it. I'm a Driver using my technical and business skill-set to build a product which helps me and the Driver community at-large. No grand conspiracies, no fleecing the people, etc. (and, frankly, I've had my integrity long before I began developing apps). When I release WhereMySurgeApp! for your area, please feel free to use either the Free or Pro version (or not). Thanks for your interest.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Hey, sounds like an awesome app!

If you could add New York City, New Jersey, and New Jersey Shore (Uber considers it a separate area with different pricing), that would be fantastic.

The NY/NJ market is one of the busiest Uber markets in the world.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

kwamep said:


> RockinEZ: In terms of something "fishy" - I'm pretty transparent; there's nothing really to be fishy about. I either can do it or I can't. I've been _publicly_ demonstrating it thus far and the app is used by both free and paid members. With the credentials you offer, I might encourage you to develop an app using methods which you approve of _and_ the pricing mix which best covers your internal costs as well.
> 
> Regarding the "business of separating the money from the people" - lol. I have not made a single post referring to money. Conversely, the project started as a result of me trying to ensure that I had the best information available to make informed decisions on when and where to drive. Others agreed and it took off from there. The tremendous support I've received comes from me listening to the community and doing what I say I'm going to do. As such, I'll continue to build and incorporate features which I and other Drivers want. If DPs choose to pay for the Pro version - that's great. If they choose to use the Free version - that's fine, too. I'm happy to provide a tool to help with daily decision-making which affects all of us (Drivers).
> 
> So - that's it. I'm a Driver using my technical and business skill-set to build a product which helps me and the Driver community at-large. No grand conspiracies, no fleecing the people, etc. (and, frankly, I've had my integrity long before I began developing apps). When I release WhereMySurgeApp! for your area, please feel free to use either the Free or Pro version (or not). Thanks for your interest.


Rockinez likes conjecture, and frames his arguments with specious logic.


----------



## kwamep

DrJeecheroo said:


> Rockinez likes conjecture, and frames his arguments with specious logic.


Dr. Jeecheroo - ya, I noticed that.  It's fine, though - I'm willing to have a discussion with anyone even if we disagree - just as long as it's constructive. But I am not willing to devolve into anything which wastes time (FUD, etc.). There's too much work to do!


----------



## kwamep

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Hey, sounds like an awesome app!
> 
> If you could add New York City, New Jersey, and New Jersey Shore (Uber considers it a separate area with different pricing), that would be fantastic.
> 
> The NY/NJ market is one of the busiest Uber markets in the world.


Hey, CNJtrepreneur. Will do - NY was on, but I don't believe I had requests for NJ. Ok - added. Thanks for your support and will be reaching out with the emails soon.


----------



## kwamep

Ok - I've responded to everyone this morning - there were a _ton_ of requests - I may have bit off more than I can chew. 

So essentially I would like everyone to respond to my email with Driver-level information on their areas - basically a "Top 10" list of areas where you would like me to show surge information - look at the Washington DC map as an example. I've used what Uber provides as a zone for template, but I want the Driver-Partner "boots-on-the-ground" perspective. Building the app from our perspective makes it that much more useful and valuable for us. While you're sending me that, I will continue building in additional functionality.

Other than that, I'm moving along with deliberate speed. I'm receiving _excellent_ feedback. Please keep it coming - this shows how the community can empower itself. Additionally, it highlights something that's apparent to many of us - Drivers are very important contributors and hold the "pulse" of what's happening with the company globally - this cannot be underestimated! Please reach out to me if you have any questions!

Herb.


----------



## Leon Z

Looks great! 2 questions. Where can I download the app, I assume App Store? Second is Philadelphia added? If so or when it does will the burbs around it be added as well. Thanks man!


----------



## kwamep

Leon Z said:


> Looks great! 2 questions. Where can I download the app, I assume App Store? Second is Philadelphia added? If so or when it does will the burbs around it be added as well. Thanks man!


Hey, Leon Z - thanks. Actually thank the Driver community - I'm simply the vessel through which the community is speaking!

To access the app - there's no app store - simply goto the WhereMySurgeApp.com website - you can view it across your smart phone, tablet, or computer (I want all Driver-Partners to have access independent of their device type). For website updates you can view here or @WhereMySurgeApp on Twitter. Any signup or support questions you can email through [email protected] (the website has my contact info as well).

Philly is in the queue, so you're taken care of - thanks again!

Herb.


----------



## refurbmike

Hey kwamep,

Great app idea! Is there a reason Los Angeles isn't on your "Uber Cities" list, so that I can get notified when it's ready?


----------



## kwamep

Hey, what's up, Refurbmike!

Actually Los Angeles is up - I have to update my "Cities" list on the site. I'm also going to setup a mailinglist to ensure I have everyone - you can email us at [email protected] (and I'll follow up w/LA info) or any of the contact information on the site. Thanks!


----------



## kwamep

Hey, everyone - I've done it. Going forward Uber Driver-Partners will no longer wonder when and where surges occur (see attachment). This will be rolled out for the requested cities - let me know what you think! I will integrate it with the additional cities I add next week. Please contact me through [email protected] for adding cities or any questions, comments, or requests. The feedback I'm receiving is great - I'm also setting up a mailing list and will reach out to you shortly.

Also, I was just featured on Product Hunt - please lend your support!


----------



## kwamep

Hey, guys - make sure to upvote for me on ProductHunt and follow me at @WhereMySurgeApp on Twitter, the additional support I receive will help with rolling out the cool new features - please share with your friends as well - thanks!

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Was going strong for awhile - here's NW DC from a few minutes ago (surge is y-axis)...


----------



## kwamep

Ok, everyone; I'll have additional site updates this week; if you have additional requests, please let me know - thanks!


----------



## kwamep

Ok, it's kinda quiet here - I'll have updates soon; let me know if any additional requests - thanks.
Herb.


----------



## azndriver87

ok maybe im OCD about this but the name of the app, should be WHERSMYSURGEAPP


----------



## Teksaz

You spelled WHERE'S incorrectly


----------



## Qdog915

I'd like to hear reviews of anyone using this (if its available). Also, I know it's a small city for Uber, but Bloomington/Normal, IL would be awesome, especially when 20,000 college kids come back in a few months.


----------



## kingdavid

Also what about south fl?


----------



## ylneo

is SF ready to be test it?


----------



## kingdavid

ylneo said:


> is SF ready to be test it?


yes packed here now with drivers some places spotty but getting so huge....


----------



## kwamep

azndriver87 said:


> ok maybe im OCD about this but the name of the app, should be WHERSMYSURGEAPP


 Hey, Azndriver87. Nah - it's as it's spelled - it's an inside joke - play on words.


----------



## kwamep

Qdog915 said:


> I'd like to hear reviews of anyone using this (if its available). Also, I know it's a small city for Uber, but Bloomington/Normal, IL would be awesome, especially when 20,000 college kids come back in a few months.


Hi, Qdog915. I just released for DC and received great reviews so I'm updating it now with other cities from Driver-Partners suggestions, I'll have it up this week. Just goto the website and add your name to the mailinglist as well as your recommendation about Bloomington and I can make sure we get it taken care.


----------



## kwamep

kingdavid said:


> Also what about south fl?


Hi, Kingdavid; yea we have Florida - I'll update shortly (add name to mailing list on website) - thanks!


----------



## kwamep

ylneo said:


> is SF ready to be test it?


 Almost - I'll update shortly (please add name to mailing list on website for notifications) - thanks!


----------



## ylneo

kwamep said:


> Almost - I'll update shortly (please add name to mailing list on website for notifications) - thanks!


I already did, i also sent you the picture for surging areas.


----------



## RRR

Herb.
Can I ask why a guy with your skill set is driving for Uber?


----------



## Nate

Charleston, SC. Thanks!


----------



## kwamep

RRR said:


> Herb.
> Can I ask why a guy with your skill set is driving for Uber?


Hi, RRR.

Sure - spending time with the fam and decided to try it and really liked it; similar to some reasons AJ Francis mentioned. I don't think what one does as an occupation should hobble them from trying or learning new or different things. It's definitely made life a lot more richer for me plus you never know where opportunities may arise - in the darnedest places sometimes.


----------



## kwamep

Nate said:


> Charleston, SC. Thanks!


Hi, Nate - I'll add but make sure you add your name to the website's mailing list; I'll have something up soon - thanks!


----------



## RonNewman

Dude, you're awesome. Keep up the work and don't pay attention to the haters. How can you possibly say something negative to a guy that's trying to increase your income. I have a lot of interest, here in Houston


----------



## kwamep

RonNewman said:


> Dude, you're awesome. Keep up the work and don't pay attention to the haters. How can you possibly say something negative to a guy that's trying to increase your income. I have a lot of interest, here in Houston


Hi, RonNewman - thanks for the kind words. Nah, I don't pay attention - I spend that time working towards getting done what I gotta do - that keeps me busy enough! I'll follow up with you this weekend re: Houston.


----------



## KGB7

I drive in DC and here is the biggest flaw with chasing surges.

By the time you get from one area to another area that surges, the surge is over. Even at 12am, no cars on the road, it still takes an average 10min to get to surge area do to traffic lights and stop signs at every intersection.
If im in SE DC and i see 4.0 surge in Bethesda, that a 25min drive. 

Would be great if WE the drivers could lock the surge at X rate for a specific amount of time. But chasing surges is a waste of time and fuel.

Over 2 month of driving, i learned where and when to drive in DC to get the most out of my time.

You have a great idea, but use your skills to develop something else.


Good luck.


----------



## kwamep

KGB7 said:


> I drive in DC and here is the biggest flaw with chasing surges.
> 
> By the time you get from one area to another area that surges, the surge is over. Even at 12am, no cars on the road, it still takes an average 10min to get to surge area do to traffic lights and stop signs at every intersection.
> If im in SE DC and i see 4.0 surge in Bethesda, that a 25min drive.
> 
> Would be great if WE the drivers could lock the surge at X rate for a specific amount of time. But chasing surges is a waste of time and fuel.
> 
> Over 2 month of driving, i learned where and when to drive in DC to get the most out of my time.
> 
> You have a great idea, but use your skills to develop something else.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi, KGB7.

Thanks for your feedback. I don't recommend chasing surges either (and that was before I gathered any data). Surges can disappear for a number of reasons, some of which you mentioned. With that being said, there are a number of cases where having the info on when/where the surge is occurring directly translates into dollars. I'll give you one example: I did back-to-back airport runs and was tired - I decided to call it a morning and turned off the Partner app. Driving through Annandale, WhereMySurgeApp pinged me and said that a surge was happening right at that moment in my location, I turned on the Partner app and, bingo, surge ping. I did 2 surges and then went in. That would not have happened had I not been notified - that's just one use case and those cases are the only ones I'm interested in - if any feature doesn't directly translate into making money, it's gone (it's not worth the time nor effort). Thanks again for your feedback.

Herb.


----------



## chi1cabby

RRR said:


> Herb.
> Can I ask why a guy with your skill set is driving for Uber?





kwamep said:


> Hi, RRR.
> Sure - spending time with the fam and decided to try it and really liked it; similar to some reasons AJ Francis mentioned.


kwamep please don't compare yourself in any fashion to Miami Dolphin payer AJ Francis. You're an Uber Driver, And a friend of Uber Drivers! All AJ Francis is doing is spreading Uber lies!

*Dolphins defensive tackle moonlights as an Uber driver. Claims to be earning $40-$50/Hr*

And keep up the good work!
Thanx!


----------



## kwamep

chi1cabby said:


> kwamep please don't compare yourself in any fashion to Miami Dolphin payer AJ Francis. You're an Uber Driver, And a friend of Uber Drivers! All AJ Francis is doing is spreading Uber lies!
> 
> *Dolphins defensive tackle moonlights as an Uber driver. Claims to be earning $40-$50/Hr*
> 
> And keep up the good work!
> Thanx!


Hi, chi1cabby.

Lol! it's funny you say that - notice I said "some" of the reasons he mentioned!  When I read the $40-$50/hr I think he mentioned, I chuckled and turned the page. Thanks!


----------



## KGB7

kwamep said:


> Hi, KGB7.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I don't recommend chasing surges either (and that was before I gathered any data). Surges can disappear for a number of reasons, some of which you mentioned. With that being said, there are a number of cases where having the info on when/where the surge is occurring directly translates into dollars. I'll give you one example: I did back-to-back airport runs and was tired - I decided to call it a morning and turned off the Partner app. Driving through Annandale, WhereMySurgeApp pinged me and said that a surge was happening right at that moment in my location, I turned on the Partner app and, bingo, surge ping. I did 2 surges and then went in. That would not have happened had I not been notified - that's just one use case and those cases are the only ones I'm interested in - if any feature doesn't directly translate into making money, it's gone (it's not worth the time nor effort). Thanks again for your feedback.
> 
> Herb.


Out of curiosity. How are you pulling your data from Uber servers? Is the out put to your software of surges current or outdated like the UberDriver app?

Thanks.


----------



## GLight

When are you adding the Atlanta Area.......where can I find the app......how much does it cost..........I AM READY to sign up!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

KGB7 said:


> Out of curiosity. How are you pulling your data from Uber servers? Is the out put to your software of surges current or outdated like the UberDriver app?
> 
> Thanks.


Uber released the API long time ago to make apps like these possible


----------



## KGB7

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber released the API long time ago to make apps like these possible


Oh OK. But is the data that you would.get still oudated like on their driver app?


----------



## Bart McCoy

KGB7 said:


> Oh OK. But is the data that you would.get still oudated like on their driver app?


what data on the drivers app is outdated?


----------



## KGB7

Bart McCoy said:


> what data on the drivers app is outdated?


The surge info that is shown on the map is at times 10min late. At least thats what the rumor has been going around here, but i have also seen it my self.


----------



## Bart McCoy

KGB7 said:


> The surge info that is shown on the map is at times 10min late. At least thats what the rumor has been going around here, but i have also seen it my self.


i dont think its quite 10min late
i believe the driver app updates every 1 or 2min.
ive ran the driver and ride app together in double screen, never seen a 10min lapse in update


----------



## azndriver87

thank god i didn't pay for it, website is still down after 2 weeks.


----------



## azndriver87

KGB7 said:


> I drive in DC and here is the biggest flaw with chasing surges.
> 
> By the time you get from one area to another area that surges, the surge is over. Even at 12am, no cars on the road, it still takes an average 10min to get to surge area do to traffic lights and stop signs at every intersection.
> If im in SE DC and i see 4.0 surge in Bethesda, that a 25min drive.
> 
> Would be great if WE the drivers could lock the surge at X rate for a specific amount of time. But chasing surges is a waste of time and fuel.
> 
> Over 2 month of driving, i learned where and when to drive in DC to get the most out of my time.
> 
> You have a great idea, but use your skills to develop something else.
> 
> Good luck.


that's interesting, I live in silver spring, I see 2.5 surge in SE DC all the time, never seen bethesda surge more than 2.0


----------



## kwamep

Hey, guys. Sorry for delay - my wife and I just had beautiful baby daughter and I am away for a couple of days. 

To briefly cover the last couple of posts, I pull some data from Uber directly; it's not outdated - there are numerous ways that the data can seem "delayed" but I have never seen a delay of that magnitude. I'll look at some of the rumors more directly after I finish the work on my plate, but I believe they're seeing 2 surges (Bart's correct).

Greg - it's at WhereMySurgeApp.com, I'm with the baby now, so I'm anticipating Friday for next update.

Azndriver87, the website has not been down since I've released it - I've provided a landing page to accommodate new city requests while I perform the requested updates. I've just added this update regarding spending time with my new one; I've been pretty transparent regarding the updates for the new cities which is currently underway. I value quality over quantity; if it takes a couple of extra days to ensure everything works as it should, I will do that. Please feel free to use a guest account if you desire when I perform the next update.

Thanks again all.


----------



## azndriver87

I always see this, and the site is locked.


----------



## kwamep

azndriver87 said:


> I always see this, and the site is locked.
> View attachment 8533


Hi, Azndriver87.

Yes, you're correct - that's what's been displayed for about the last 2 weeks. Directly before that was the working website for the Washington DC Metro area which local Drivers and I used (images shown previously in thread) . The app showed realtime alerts, sent SMS messages upon surges, etc. The Drivers that used it, loved it, and asked for their specific cities - I've added that ability and currently testing. There isn't a single person who wants it released faster than I but my style is "measure twice, hammer once" - it isn't perfect, but has served me well to this point. I will continue to be as transparent as I can regarding this endeavor and I hope this communication is a step towards that.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## GLight

Hey Kwamep
Ok so I've submitted my email on your site with no response from your company could you check on this and I was instructed to go the site to download the app where is it on the site?


Hey Uberdriverinva
Do you have a version of your software that install on a 4.0 android system.......I'm not big time yet.....lol


----------



## kwamep

Greg Lightfoot said:


> Hey Kwamep
> Ok so I've submitted my email on your site with no response from your company could you check on this and I was instructed to go the site to download the app where is it on the site?
> 
> Hey Uberdriverinva
> Do you have a version of your software that install on a 4.0 android system.......I'm not big time yet.....lol


Hi, Greg Lightfoot.

I was out a couple of days and slightly delayed with my responses, I will respond to the emails today with an update for tomorrow. You will not have to download anything, the app runs within the browser on any of your devices.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## GLight

No prob Herb
thanks for the site and as a father of 4 
I understand..........CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## igor l

Maybe add london?;D


----------



## Jonathan Reynolds

shhhhh RRR haha


----------



## Jonathan Reynolds

OK got a paid subscription because this seems quite useful to me.

I'm technically in the SFO market, but spend my time in Sonoma and Napa Areas (considered part of SFO) but I see no data for this area. What should I expect for my $14.99 in this case?


----------



## Christopher D

I wish I could have some kind of trial of this software, on top of that I feel like $15 a month for this software is just too much.
I might have a different idea of it, if I had a trial.


----------



## kwamep

Jonathan Reynolds said:


> OK got a paid subscription because this seems quite useful to me.
> 
> I'm technically in the SFO market, but spend my time in Sonoma and Napa Areas (considered part of SFO) but I see no data for this area. What should I expect for my $14.99 in this case?


Hi, Jonathan; we've followed up through email - thanks.


----------



## kwamep

Christopher D said:


> I wish I could have some kind of trial of this software, on top of that I feel like $15 a month for this software is just too much.
> I might have a different idea of it, if I had a trial.


Hi, Christopher D. I would disagree with it being too expensive; I'd argue that it's underpriced. For less than one "airport run", you have surge information to assist with your decision-making for the entire month; it's definitely been beneficial for me (and I'm not a poseur - I drive) and other subscribers. What I can state with certainty is that regardless of what market you're in, Drivers inevitably report that they're working more and making less. There will always be a segment of Drivers who drive and don't care about the numbers ($500/income - $50/gas = $450/profit - yay!), but for the more disciplined Drivers, they're going to need more data/information to help improve their position - that's the group of which I'm a part and who I attract with the service.

I've just updated the landing page and working with current subscribers; you bring up a good point and I'll consider the trial here shortly and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## danrey

Can you add Milwaukee, WI to this surge list?


----------



## kwamep

danrey said:


> Can you add Milwaukee, WI to this surge list?


Hi, Danrey! Yes Milwaukee is on the market list (I'm going to update the website to allow easy additions of prospective markets). Thanks for the support and we'll follow up with you when it's available.

Herb.


----------



## azndriver87

before it's free, now you have to PAY for using this.


----------



## jeff41

Ok so great idea, but $14.99 per month??!?!? I could buy a family Spotify account for that! Also, your site is accepting credit card information without a SSL certificate? Hmmmmm...


----------



## kwamep

azndriver87 said:


> before it's free, now you have to PAY for using this.


Hi again, Azndriver87.

There are many differences between the initial and current versions - the number of markets, SMS capability, etc. Most Drivers understand that there are costs involved with providing any service, even a "free" one. I may not be able to provide the service at a price point which suits your particular instance, but will strive to make it as affordable as possible. Thanks again.

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

jeff41 said:


> Ok so great idea, but $14.99 per month??!?!? I could buy a family Spotify account for that! Also, your site is accepting credit card information without a SSL certificate? Hmmmmm...


Hi, Jeff - please see response to Azndriver87 above; additionally, "the site" doesn't accept credit card info without SSL.


----------



## azndriver87

you should make it free, but with ads in it. you'll get more people using it, and you can make more money with ads.


----------



## jeff41

kwamep said:


> Hi, Jeff - please see response to Azndriver87 above; additionally, "the site" doesn't accept credit card info without SSL.


Feedback is your friend. I would listen to it. Your site remains on a non secure url while accepting credit card information. If you are using a SSL certificate, it sure appears that you aren't to your potential customers. I live in a city that is new to Uber and nowhere near the size of LA or DC, so $14.99 a month to be alerted once every couple of days just isn't worth it. I can't imagine that your overhead is that high that you need to charge that much for a SMS messaging service. I don't expect it to be free, but users in much smaller markets like me would not benefit from the service that much to justify $14.99 a month.


----------



## azndriver87

his overhead is low. the website cost him $15/year to maintain, he works on it probably couple hours a week outside his normal 9-5 job. 
so he probably put in like 10hrs/week to work on this site.


----------



## azndriver87

hmmm you claim copyright to sometimes thing that is an API to public allow everyone to work on this?


----------



## kwamep

Hi, guys. My time is valuable and I think I've helped as much as I could, so I'll wrap this up. I clearly appreciate feedback, which is why I sincerely respond to most posts. It would take too long to address all of the wild inaccuracies and speculation, so if you're unhappy with my pricing/strategy, please: 1) create a thread 2) announce your intentions, 3) put in the "$15/year and 10 hours/week" effort to build your product and then price it appropriately. Please let the Driver community know when you do that, as I did. In the meanwhile, I must provide attention to the Drivers who are sincerely interested in, and have paid for, WhereMySurgeApp.com
Best,
Herb.


----------



## jeff41

kwamep said:


> Hi, guys. My time is valuable and I think I've helped as much as I could, so I'll wrap this up. I clearly appreciate feedback, which is why I sincerely respond to most posts. It would take too long to address all of the wild inaccuracies and speculation, so if you're unhappy with my pricing/strategy, please: 1) create a thread 2) announce your intentions, 3) put in the "$15/year and 10 hours/week" effort to build your product and then price it appropriately. Please let the Driver community know when you do that, as I did. In the meanwhile, I must provide attention to the Drivers who are sincerely interested in, and have paid for,
> Best,
> Herb.


I hope I can be like you one day...


----------



## Christopher D

I think all of this is further proof that you need to implement a Trial system and quick.
If it works as it should, it will definitely be an amazing tool to boost profits and maximize hourly incomes.
$15/month may be a good investment as a driver, but we also see it from your side (business wise).
The way I see it is, you will invest many hours into building this software upfront and so I can see why you would want to monetize quickly. But over the long run, your coding hours will approach 0 as the software bugs are worked out and all features are implemented. Your cost will be hosting for a website (~$100/year on the very high end), and SMS charges ($0.075/ea from Amazon Web Services), or you could build an app and use push notifications ($0.50 / 1,000,000 pushes), your recurring costs are going to be extremely low, so to continue to bill at $15/month seems too high.

There are other apps (Whose reliability is yet to be tested, as is yours) that offer the same service for free, or for a one time charge of $5.

If your service is truly superior I would suggest a quick monetization method would be something alongs the lines of offering a free trial and then possibly an annual charge along the lines of $60, or slightly more expensive shorter term options.

My experience with this kind of thing is limited, but I have definitely had some.
And even as just a consumer I would think my opinion should have some substantial weight.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Well I'll say as others, a trial would be nice. For one I'd like to check out the features and see what improvements were made from the last time I used it.
I notice that the surges werent exactly the same as looking at wheresmysurgeapp.com, and then opening the driver or rider app. To take advantage of surges, you need to be exact on when and where they are. Surges can change in 2 min. So basically, between this app and that other app, I always test them by viewing the app, then checking them against the driver/rider app. I question how accurate these surge notification apps can be since even the official driver app doesnt always give current exact surge info. However the biggest plus is you see the surge zones. The rider app seems to be the most accurate for surges. 

And finally, if i'm going to pay, the app has to give me at least as much info the free driver/rider apps give. Looks like the main benefit of these apps are the surge notifications (either push or SMS). Would love to test how accurate the notifications are, but I have no idea since no trial.

Knowing a bit about computer and writing a couple apps using a code generator, I can imagine the coding could be a bit. So I can understand charging. But as some stated as time passed, the amount of coding will lesson for sure


----------



## Ziggy

jeff41 said:


> Ok so great idea, but $14.99 per month??!?!? I could buy a family Spotify account for that!


But Spotify will not generate any revenue for you and WhereMySurgeApp will ... besides contrary to popular belief there is a cost to apps sending SMS messages and there are hosting, development, and support costs. *if it were my app, I'd be charging a lot more than $14.99/mo ...


----------



## kwamep

Christopher D said:


> I think all of this is further proof that you need to implement a Trial system and quick.
> If it works as it should, it will definitely be an amazing tool to boost profits and maximize hourly incomes.
> $15/month may be a good investment as a driver, but we also see it from your side (business wise).
> The way I see it is, you will invest many hours into building this software upfront and so I can see why you would want to monetize quickly. But over the long run, your coding hours will approach 0 as the software bugs are worked out and all features are implemented. Your cost will be hosting for a website (~$100/year on the very high end), and SMS charges ($0.075/ea from Amazon Web Services), or you could build an app and use push notifications ($0.50 / 1,000,000 pushes), your recurring costs are going to be extremely low, so to continue to bill at $15/month seems too high.
> 
> There are other apps (Whose reliability is yet to be tested, as is yours) that offer the same service for free, or for a one time charge of $5.
> 
> If your service is truly superior I would suggest a quick monetization method would be something alongs the lines of offering a free trial and then possibly an annual charge along the lines of $60, or slightly more expensive shorter term options.
> 
> My experience with this kind of thing is limited, but I have definitely had some.
> And even as just a consumer I would think my opinion should have some substantial weight.


Hi, Christopher D.

Yes - I've gotten very good feedback from the veterans here (i.e. Bart, etc) and also from Drivers currently using the system; I'm prioritizing the updates and rolling them out and a pretty good pace. The trial is a good idea, I simply have to look at when to integrate it (internally, I mean - starting out you're unsure if anyone will even use the thing, less know want to trial it!). Regarding your experience - it's apparent in your detail and delivery, so it's helpful. I intend on posting a more public list detailing updates to make it easier for everyone to review and ensure I've covered what the community is asking for.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## jeff41

Ziggy said:


> But Spotify will not generate any revenue for you and WhereMySurgeApp will ... besides contrary to popular belief there is a cost to apps sending SMS messages and there are hosting, development, and support costs. *if it were my app, I'd be charging a lot more than $14.99/mo ...


It's ok Ziggy, there's always competition.


----------



## kwamep

Bart McCoy said:


> Well I'll say as others, a trial would be nice. For one I'd like to check out the features and see what improvements were made from the last time I used it.
> I notice that the surges werent exactly the same as looking at wheresmysurgeapp.com, and then opening the driver or rider app. To take advantage of surges, you need to be exact on when and where they are. Surges can change in 2 min. So basically, between this app and that other app, I always test them by viewing the app, then checking them against the driver/rider app. I question how accurate these surge notification apps can be since even the official driver app doesnt always give current exact surge info. However the biggest plus is you see the surge zones. The rider app seems to be the most accurate for surges.
> 
> And finally, if i'm going to pay, the app has to give me at least as much info the free driver/rider apps give. Looks like the main benefit of these apps are the surge notifications (either push or SMS). Would love to test how accurate the notifications are, but I have no idea since no trial.
> 
> Knowing a bit about computer and writing a couple apps using a code generator, I can imagine the coding could be a bit. So I can understand charging. But as some stated as time passed, the amount of coding will lesson for sure


Hey, Bart.

Yes, the trial is a good idea; I followed up with Christopher D and will consider implementing. Since you last saw the DC Beta version, it went viral and I received a ton of requests and added domestic markets, Los Angeles, San Francisco, etc. and currently fine-tuning for Drivers in those markets. I'm moving (as we used to say in the military) "with deliberate speed" to maintain an optimal experience for the ones signed on - and it's working well so far. There's always more requests that one can handle, but it's like eating an elephant - one bite at a time.  Re: the version where they may not have been exactly the same, I may have been testing the frequency at that time. Yea, coding/infrastructure is a bit, but it's an enjoyment to do for something like this. Thanks again for your insight.

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

What's up, guys. Still fine-tuning and reviewing trial idea; thanks for all of the additional feedback. I don't remember which thread it was, but I've made the text messages more succinct (hattip to Chris D.) - here are what the messages look like now (looks like we're ahead of the default messages, too). We'll have another update this next week, as well.


----------



## kwamep

What's up, guys.

I've updated the site - I took into careful consideration some of the more recent comments about improving accessibility (Chris/Bart), so this is what I've done: effective immediately, subscription access is free and I'll simply charge for the add-ons. I want to be able to reach more Partners with as little friction as possible and I believe this is a happy medium. Some things I'll have to balance a little more in terms of market size (larger markets will be prioritized), but I intend to work as quickly as possible to cover as many markets as possible. DC is my home base and I'm a more familiar with brothers and sisters in this area, but I have quite a few partners helping and it's very much appreciated. I'll be making some adjustments over the holiday, but if you ever have any problems or issues, please email us at [email protected]. Thanks again.

Also: follow us on Twitter to receive notifications through our Surge Alert Service, as well (attached).


----------



## kwamep

Followers:

Atlanta market is now added.










Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## KGB7

If i want to see surge i just open Uber PAX app, its free and i dont have to login in to Uber Partner app.

Surge in DC is none existent now days(too many drivers), so $15/month is a waist of money.

Good luck dude.


----------



## TheMilkyWay

Sounds good. I'll keep my eyes opened for when you include Boston. Good Luck


----------



## kwamep

Hey, fellow Drivers.

I've updated the landing page and have added the new markets we cover in addition to *Washington DC*: *Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Miami, Atlanta, and Austin*. TheMilkyWay - we'll have Boston soon.

I'm handling everything through WhereMySurgeApp's support queue email to ensure I capture every request; I'll work to consolidate my responses to address any thread postings posted in my absence.

Regarding surges being nonexistent in DC - untrue. Surges are happening throughout the metro DC area 24x7; in some areas there is actually an increase. WhereMySurgeApp helps to remove speculation on whether or not surges are occurring as well as where they are occurring. I'll be able to share a little more once we share the surge charts.

Use is free; you simply pay if you exceed the intro surge alerts (I'm actually lax on that right now since we're working on other small items).

Thanks again for all of the support; if there's anything I can do to improve, feel free to let me know (preferably through support email so I can ensure it has been reviewed and logged).

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## R44KDEN

Herb, I am very impressed with your efforts. If you include Denver, I will sign up tomorrow!


----------



## kwamep

R44KDEN said:


> Herb, I am very impressed with your efforts. If you include Denver, I will sign up tomorrow!


Hi, R44KDEN - thanks! It's a lot of work, but worth it. I'm currently reviewing upcoming cities and Denver's on the list. Please visit the site and sign up on the mailing list (referencing Denver) to ensure I can follow up with you directly when I send out the email. Thanks again for your support.

Herb.


----------



## ecmic

What's the word on the iOS version? And will you be rolling out New York?


----------



## kwamep

ecmic said:


> What's the word on the iOS version? And will you be rolling out New York?


Hi, Ecmic!

We don't have native iOS or Android versions, but please sign up on our mailing list referencing the versions and New York and we'll ping you when we do. I'll reach out from blog.wheremysurgeapp.com and here when we get it up (the blog connects to our Tweets/Facebook, so it should be there as well).

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## ActorSidney

Have you considered marketing the app to Uber (& Lyft?)? I know I don't fully understand the difficulties in making the app cover all cities (I'm in Tulsa, OK), but it would be very helpful for all of us if this were system wide.


----------



## kwamep

ActorSidney said:


> Have you considered marketing the app to Uber (& Lyft?)? I know I don't fully understand the difficulties in making the app cover all cities (I'm in Tulsa, OK), but it would be very helpful for all of us if this were system wide.


Hi, ActorSidney.

Thanks for sharing the great suggestion. Yes, you're on the money - we've received that request (we usually know it's a hot one when we get the same requests from many Drivers and it definitely helps with prioritization). We're currently ensuring our current Drivers have the best experience possible (as an example, last night we resolved a global timezone bug); once I'm comfortable with our progress we will definitely explore these other options. We'll be updating our mailing list soon, please join or visit our blog.wheremysurgeapp.com for future updates (we also have Tulsa, OK on our list, as well  ). Thanks again.

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Hi, all.

We've added New York (currently Manhattan) and Boston as the latest markets for a total of 8 for our domestic coverage. We have some nice updates coming within a few weeks, so stay tuned.

Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Hi, all.

Added post in sponsors section per request; gives a brief update on current status. Will update next week.
>>
Hi, everyone.

Adding a thread to the sponsor section here, as well. For the uninitiated, WhereMySurgeApp! is a surge analytics platform which enables Uber Driver-Partners to generate greater earnings by, basically, driving more surges. We've been covered fairly prominently in Washington DC, Product Hunt, and a few other places. We post updates here at UberPeople.com, and more frequently on blog.wheremysurgeapp.com, and our Twitter and Facebook feeds (@WhereMySurgeApp). We cover all markets worldwide where Uber is located (~57 countries and ~300 cities), but we're rolling out slowly to markets which we determine to have the highest demand. We're working with local partners to ensure the best experience and I welcome any feedback and constructive criticism to ensure WhereMySurgeApp! helps Driver-Partners generate the maximum amount of money possible, period. I've driven slightly less frequently since the development of the app, but the situation remains the same, if not more dire - Drivers _must_ be smarter and more efficient in their driving strategy in order to generate more money. I've accomplished some of what I stated in my original thread, but with the great feedback from Driver-Partners around the world, there's much more which can be done towards our goal (which I've subsequently added to WMSApp's roadmap). Development is moving along at "deliberate speed" to ensure everything's rock-solid and working well ("measure twice, hammer once"), so please be patient if a certain feature request has not been implemented.  We have a few updates coming up next week, so check here or on our blog. As usual, any questions, comments, etc, contact us at [email protected].

Thanks,
Herb.
<<

Herb.


----------



## Zaidat

Can you please add John's Creek, Alpharetta, Dunwoody to the Surge areas for Atlanta?


----------



## kwamep

Zaidat said:


> Can you please add John's Creek, Alpharetta, Dunwoody to the Surge areas for Atlanta?


What's up, Zaidat - thanks for reaching out. We're updating our city list now and will add those cities - make sure to add yourself to our mailing list on the website, also (so I can ping you when we implement those areas)! Any questions hit us up at [email protected], too.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## Zaidat

Thanks, Herb!


----------



## MrBrightside

Hi Herb, Can you pick which alerts to receive?

If you drive Uber X only, it would be a waste to receive XL and Select alerts and of course vice versa also.

With your new subscription model we are paying per alert so this feature would be a must for me to go paid. At 0.10 per alert it would feel like a waste having to pay for alerts that don't apply to me. It may also be annoying to constantly have my phone go off for surges that don't apply to me.

Can you also offer more packages? 100 alerts for $10, 300 alerts for $25, 750 alerts for $50, 2000 alerts for $100, 5000 alerts for $200


----------



## UberXTampa

kwamep said:


> Good morning, all. My name is Herb and I am a Driver Partner that's working to "maximize my earnings" with Uber.  I joined about a month ago and have experienced what many of you have - working to ensure that I drive "smart" rather than "hard" - this benefits not only myself, but Uber as well (happy Driver-Partners). For me, part of that entails having access to data that's important to us as Drivers - what events are occurring, where the surges are located, is anything happening at this moment that has increased driver demand, how does the weather affect our needs, etc. My background is in algorithms and app development, so based upon what I experienced and some of your feedback, I decided to build an app which will make it easy for us to have the information we need at our fingertips. This app is "WhereMySurgeApp.com" - it's built upon the #1 request from Driver-Partners which was "how can I know where there's an increase for driver demand (surge) without playing chicken with the Driver-Partner app?" I'm currently completing testing in the Washington DC area and will include additional cities based upon requests (Miami's next). The base functionality is free - you simply goto WhereMySurgeApp.com and if you're in DC, you'll see where the surge is currently at. You'll also see the last time surge occurred in the area and begin to notice trends. The paid ("Pro" Features) version will have push notifications (when it surges in your preferred area, you'll receive a text) as well as historical charts/graphs on surge activity as well as some predictive analysis ("how likely will a surge occur at this location at X point-in-time") and a lot more coming. I just got in from some back-to-back Dulles (airport) runs and I'm not going back out, but I've attached a screenshot (below) of what the surge looks like from few minutes ago. I've received _great_ feedback from everyone - please keep it coming! That's what this community is about - making it work for us. I'm working to improve it, will add additional cities next week (Miami) and will keep you posted. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Herb.
> 
> View attachment 7540


I don't really care about the surge.
The surge is where uber tells drivers to move to. 
I want to know where the disappearing cars are. 
If you can identify the areas where cars are disappearing, and represent that with fading red dots (complete fade at 5 minutes) I can make more money than waiting for surge.


----------



## kwamep

UberXTampa said:


> I don't really care about the surge.
> The surge is where uber tells drivers to move to.
> I want to know where the disappearing cars are.
> If you can identify the areas where cars are disappearing, and represent that with fading red dots (complete fade at 5 minutes) I can make more money than waiting for surge.


Hi, UXTampa,

Interesting idea; I wouldn't be able to implement it, but might be a good experiment.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

MrBrightside said:


> Hi Herb, Can you pick which alerts to receive?
> 
> If you drive Uber X only, it would be a waste to receive XL and Select alerts and of course vice versa also.
> 
> With your new subscription model we are paying per alert so this feature would be a must for me to go paid. At 0.10 per alert it would feel like a waste having to pay for alerts that don't apply to me. It may also be annoying to constantly have my phone go off for surges that don't apply to me.
> 
> Can you also offer more packages? 100 alerts for $10, 300 alerts for $25, 750 alerts for $50, 2000 alerts for $100, 5000 alerts for $200


What's up, Mr.Brightside.

You're exactly right - we're working on that now (Drivers have been asking about that particular item). Also, we have additional packages, but shared with ones that simply asked for them, so you're again on the money.  Email me at [email protected] with your account name and I'll update it. Thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## UberXTampa

kwamep said:


> Hi, UXTampa,
> 
> Interesting idea; I wouldn't be able to implement it, but might be a good experiment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Herb.


EDIT: I noticed I had dropped a few words from my message. Maybe I wasn;t looking at the screen. I corrected them with all due respect.

Hi Herb,

I am a developer myself. I am glad that the idea made sense to you.

Reason for my approach is this: surge and color codes mostly are Uber's manipulation.
By writing an app to show them, you are simply an extension of the Uber manipulation and you don't add value.
I must accept, you add convenience. This is not as valuable as knowing for real where exactly the cars have started to disappear.
This critical information can position drivers in areas where there is hot action. not necessarily a surge.
If I take entirely surge fares, my days will be numbered.
Riders rate surge fares very badly.
the number of 1 stars I get will quickly force me out of the platform.
non-surge hot action is most valuable.


----------



## JimS

Hi Herb,

I apologize for being critical to an important sponsor of this forum. However, I have installed Sherpashare and I'd like to know how your app is different. (Note: You're not in my city yet, so no real competition yet. In fact, I can leave the partner app on for hours with no fear of being pinged. I digress. Sigh...)

Sherpashare brings in information from other users as they accept rides. I don't think they interface with Uber at all. The downside of Sherpashare is that their historical data doesn't take factors into consideration such as time of day. And their live heat map is historical by the time it's updated on your phone.

Also, to UberXTampa's request, I wonder if there is a way to differentiate which cars are disappearing for fares, or which are shutting off.


----------



## JTB

Nashville, TN ?


----------



## kwamep

UberXTampa said:


> EDIT: I noticed I had dropped a few words from my message. Maybe I wasn;t looking at the screen. I corrected them with all due respect.
> 
> Hi Herb,
> 
> I am a developer myself. I am glad that the idea made sense to you.
> 
> Reason for my approach is this: surge and color codes mostly are Uber's manipulation.
> By writing an app to show them, you are simply an extension of the Uber manipulation and you don't add value.
> I must accept, you add convenience. This is not as valuable as knowing for real where exactly the cars have started to disappear.
> This critical information can position drivers in areas where there is hot action. not necessarily a surge.
> If I take entirely surge fares, my days will be numbered.
> Riders rate surge fares very badly.
> the number of 1 stars I get will quickly force me out of the platform.
> non-surge hot action is most valuable.


Hi, UXTampa,

I think we're all an "extension of the Uber machine" whether we like it or not! 
You can't take all surge fares - you'll be booted off the platform. The idea is for Drivers to increase the number of surge fares we do take - this provides a significant boost to our income.
I haven't found that pax rate surge fares "very badly" either by personally driving or through driver feedback. I can't remember a single ride I've been dinged for surge on - I remember more of the arbitrary "do you have mints" (no) and then subsequent ratings drop. 
Re: what's most valuable - I'm not disputing it, but based on data I see, I'd just want to see some type of real-world test of it.

Thanks!
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

JimS said:


> Hi Herb,
> 
> I apologize for being critical to an important sponsor of this forum. However, I have installed Sherpashare and I'd like to know how your app is different. (Note: You're not in my city yet, so no real competition yet. In fact, I can leave the partner app on for hours with no fear of being pinged. I digress. Sigh...)
> 
> Sherpashare brings in information from other users as they accept rides. I don't think they interface with Uber at all. The downside of Sherpashare is that their historical data doesn't take factors into consideration such as time of day. And their live heat map is historical by the time it's updated on your phone.
> 
> Also, to UberXTampa's request, I wonder if there is a way to differentiate which cars are disappearing for fares, or which are shutting off.


Hi, JimS.

You're too kind. Please don't apologize though - I'm like everyone else on here - feel free to ask or provide constructive feedback on WMSApp. 

I like SherpaShare, but I just don't use much because I have a decent handle on my earnings. WhereMySurgeApp is different than SherpaShare because we focus exclusively on Drivers increasing their earnings on Uber's platform primarily through the surge and supplemental data. The surge maps at WMSA have become very popular and SherpaShare seems to have recently added "heatmaps." From my perspective and Driver feedback, we don't particularly care if an area is generally "hot" - if it's hot and we can get paid more _as defined by the platform_, then that works (all the rest is just window-dressing). Sherpa's focus across multiple ride-sharing platforms results in some of their features being less useful (as an example: you mention that you don't believe they interface with Uber at all - it's because they can't (Uber's API Terms don't allow)). Each app basically makes trade-offs as to its goals and the tradeoffs affect how far it can pivot..

Re: differentiating based on cars disappearing for fares - technically can be done, but I'm not sure it would be worth the cost/time to implement (at least for me - I'm more of a keep-it-simple guy).

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

JTB said:


> Nashville, TN ?


Hi, JTB.

Thanks for the request - we have Nashville on the list (make sure to add yourself to the WhereMySurgeApp's mailing list); make sure to have other local Nashville Drivers specifically request too (some of our prioritization is based on the number of requests for a particular market).

Thanks!
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Hi, all.

We've made another update - you can check it out on the blog or follow us on Twitter (@WhereMySurgeApp). Primarily we've integrated weather, added more Uber products specific to local markets ("uberEspañol" in LA, "UberCommute" in China, etc.), and updated the maps to show the surges "freshness" - basically with a simple glance at the map (on your mobile phone, tablet, or computer - we're not in any app store!), you can see whether the area is currently surging (Red pin), surged within the last hour (Orange pin), or the last surge was over an hour ago (Green pin). I've included an example from the Los Angeles market below.

I want to continue to thank all the Drivers for the support; I'm continuing to get feedback on Drivers using the app in ways I hadn't conceived to generate more money. I haven't been on the forum as much due to work on the app, but still in contact with many of you with regards to specific updates (also: Uber Drivers in the Washington DC metropolitan area - it's kind of nice to see surge activity as it relates to the Pope visit). We have some significant updates coming, so you'll be hearing from us soon. As usual, any questions, comments, or feedback, follow up with me at [email protected] (to ensure I capture all of it).

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## MzBehavn

kwamep said:


> LimePro - my man! Exactly - that's what I wanted to know as well - this will minimize speculation and we'll know and then can perform comparisons to other markets, cities, etc. Yes - that will be a "Pro" feature, so that "heartbeat" Pro sign-up you do should be in a few weeks.  I'll follow up with you when it's done; the idea's spot on.


Love this idea... what would be great is based on predictive data, if your program could give notifications before a predicted surge, so there would be enough time to move to a certain area. I realize this would take time to get the data, but if you could create something that would show expected surge rates for the next 2-4 hours. That would be something I would certainly pay for. Please add Seattle to your list.

Also, have you thought about promoting this through other avenues, or are you trying to keep it low key?


----------



## kwamep

MzBehavn said:


> Love this idea... what would be great is based on predictive data, if your program could give notifications before a predicted surge, so there would be enough time to move to a certain area. I realize this would take time to get the data, but if you could create something that would show expected surge rates for the next 2-4 hours. That would be something I would certainly pay for. Please add Seattle to your list.
> 
> Also, have you thought about promoting this through other avenues, or are you trying to keep it low key?


Hi, MzBehavn. We have that on our roadmap and definitely seeking to implement something along those lines - will add Seattle.

Yes, I'm promoting it through as many avenues as possible to help as many Drivers as possible - no need to do all of this work and then keep it low key!  If you have any ideas or suggestions, please email us!


----------



## azndriver87

/when's the last time you worked on this?

i tried it out, i was only requesting uberx alerts, all of a sudden it's giving me uberxl alerts AND uberx. this is wasting my alerts


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Any idea when New Jersey will be added to the area?


----------



## thedominican1

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Any idea when New Jersey will be added to the area?


I echo this request. Any ETA?


----------



## kwamep

azndriver87 said:


> /when's the last time you worked on this?
> 
> i tried it out, i was only requesting uberx alerts, all of a sudden it's giving me uberxl alerts AND uberx. this is wasting my alerts


Hi, Azndriver87; thanks for the comment. Yes, we're still on it. That actually is a request that's still in the queue; our temporary fix thus far has been to add some additional alerts - we'll get it addressed here soon.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

thedominican1 said:


> I echo this request. Any ETA?


Hi, thedominican1.

New Jersey is going to be rolled in with the New York update - several markets are fairly intricate (LA, NY..) and we're getting those updated after some of the items mentioned by Azndriver87. Later next week, we'll post an update (typically our blog, twitter and here) and can give a better estimate.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## kwamep

Hi, all.

We're still moving along here and have some good updates coming soon. As you know, Uber's incorporated some of our innovation in their product refresh , but it still looks like there are a few issues with their implementation (inconsistent user experience, only 3 alerts per day, etc.) which I believe has even caused a slight uptick in our number of signups. Nevertheless, we've been working feverishly on updates and try to visit the forum weekly for follow-up, so if there are any outstanding questions, please send to [email protected] to ensure we capture them.

We have several updates that we haven't published yet, but one which has been embraced is our daily "*Most Popular Event*" list - which provides a daily event list of the most popular events in your market along with the attendee count to help with your daily driving planning (you are planning right (!) and not just hopping in your car driving aimlessly around or waiting to be "led"?). As many drivers are learning, optimizing your income is not any one particular thing, but rather incorporating smarter driving decisions along with integrating surge into the equation - you must have a strategy. An additional benefit WhereMySurgeApp.com provides is that we have no incentive to "push" drivers one way or the other, but rather provide the best information to allow _you_ to make better driving decisions to help increase your income. This strategy will never go out-of-style and so we continue to double down on it. We'll have a few more updates coming within the next couple of weeks which will define this even further.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## Avi-ator

I can testify to the Event List...great tool for planning, especially in uber congested areas where staging right outside the surge zone leaves you ping-less. You need to be closer to the event for quicker pings. Important when you drive those 1-3am surges and want to cram in as many fares in 2 hrs. Drive to event. Turn on app. Almost instant ping. Take pax to destination. Then drive to next closest event. Works like a charm!


----------



## kwamep

Avi-ator said:


> I can testify to the Event List...great tool for planning, especially in uber congested areas where staging right outside the surge zone leaves you ping-less. You need to be closer to the event for quicker pings. Important when you drive those 1-3am surges and want to cram in as many fares in 2 hrs. Drive to event. Turn on app. Almost instant ping. Take pax to destination. Then drive to next closest event. Works like a charm!


Avi-ator,

My man - exactly. You hit the nail on the head - drivers must have a strategy in addition to utilizing the surge in order to increase their income. WhereMySurgeApp uses technology to leverage information to assist with driver income increases but drivers have to do their part, as well - it's rare to be successful in anything if you don't have a plan - period.

Best,
Herb.


----------



## Jdogsparky26

We would love it in Grand Rapids MI!!


----------



## KGB7

This app is no longer needed.

Uber app shows surges with out loging in.


----------



## Jdogsparky26

It may for android but it doesn't show without logging in for iOS


----------



## GearJammer

Unless I don't full access on my trial; the inability to select a specific location vs general, no surge threshold for alerts and lacking alert settings by time of day/day of week is a waste of time. And charging $.10 per alert is completely out of line.

The model needs to be a monthly or yearly fee at a reduced price structure.


----------



## Qdog915

KGB7 said:


> This app is no longer needed.
> 
> Uber app shows surges with out loging in.


Not all of us have that feature yet.


----------



## KGB7

Qdog915 said:


> Not all of us have that feature yet.


Then you wait. Or you spend money on something that uber provides for free.


----------



## Sandwichman

You don't need that 
The android update shows that already


----------



## kwamep

Hi, All.

Sorry for the delay - we’ve been working on some updates and will be releasing them soon. In terms of the app being "no longer needed", that hasn’t been the case as we still have drivers signing up each day. We provide the ability to have more than 3 surge alerts per day, have incorporated real-time events with surge potential, adding the highest recommended features from our growing driver base, etc. We’ll have more as I mentioned before, but we’re working to ensure that every feature we release is done to achieve the maximum benefit of additional income to drivers, period. I’ve actually been taking Uber as a pax around metro DC (holiday stuff) and speaking with drivers directly (and of course I tipped). In fact, let me say this now - Drivers, if a pax offers you a tip - take it and shut up! (I had to debate with a couple just to take the tip!). That's all for now - again, thanks for the support and I will be following up soon.

Best,
Herb.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Yeah as mentioned the android app you can see surges without logging in. Also the app has the ability to alert you to surges, although its not working yet, but the option is there. I guess nobody on iPhone has the new app though,although Uber will push the app to everybody on either iphone or android soon.

So kwamep ,other than the features I mentioned above which stop be for paying for your app, what could one expect to use from this app if they paid? I'm curious, because you mentioned 'surge potential',and 'recommended features'. I'll pay for anything that helps me to make more money


----------



## Elevy

Once you support the Jersey Shore areas I will be interested in trying out the app.


----------

